# Okami, our Japanese Spitz



## Ryanandlu (Jun 28, 2011)

This is our Japanese Spitz, we've had him from 8 weeks and he's now 19 months old.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Stunning boy!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gorgeous boy not a breed you see around much


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Handsome boy, great name too!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So precious white dog, I like his name too!


----------

